# Can I feed only "Vitamanized" crickets?



## markdneck (Jun 22, 2007)

Someone here wrote that solely crickets is not good. I have a cricket keeper and feed them food which is supposed to contain extra calcium and vitamins. My "guys" are too large for the available fruitflys and here in SoCal, not bragging, it is so dry that hardly any insects except for ants are available. We don't even have mosquitos, have had only 2.5" of rain in the past 12 months and the humidity is around 10%. Bugs can't live here!

Because of this I mist my habitats every day.

So is what I am doing OK? What do you pros think?


----------



## xenuwantsyou (Jun 23, 2007)

Well first off everyone and their mothers are going to tell you that mantids don't need calcium. As far as feeding soley on crickets, it's not life-threatening, but just like most organisms they benefit greatly from a varied diet. Try bluebottle flies, feed them honey water once they pupate.

For bluebottles go here:

http://www.grubco.com/

I assume your mantids aren't full grown yet, so if you're really dedicated you may have time to get a cockroach colony going. In the meantime, the crickets and flies will be fine. I feed mine fresh veggies, and I've never had a problem.


----------



## Asa (Jun 23, 2007)

xenuwantsyou said it all.


----------



## markdneck (Jun 23, 2007)

"Guess what Honey, we are going to raise cockroaches and kep them in our fridge!!" No way! I'd be keeping my mantids with me at a motel! I guess my guys will have to eat crickets and if I catch anything else, surprise!


----------



## Rick (Jun 23, 2007)

> "Guess what Honey, we are going to raise cockroaches and kep them in our fridge!!" No way! I'd be keeping my mantids with me at a motel! I guess my guys will have to eat crickets and if I catch anything else, surprise!


My large mantids eat crickets as the majority of thier diet and always have. No issues here. I feed the crickets lots of mixed greens as well as dry cat food. They live on a bed of oatmeal which they also eat.


----------



## Orin (Jun 23, 2007)

> Well first off everyone and their mothers are going to tell you that mantids don't need calcium.


 Mantids don't have a different nerve cell transmission method from other lifeforms (requires some calcium).


----------



## markdneck (Jun 23, 2007)

Probably not, huh?!


----------



## HempKnight (Jun 23, 2007)

I live in San Diego and there are a lot of insects around here. If you can't find them then that is strange. You could try soft worms too if you wanted, wax worms or butter worms.


----------



## athicks (Jun 24, 2007)

> > Well first off everyone and their mothers are going to tell you that mantids don't need calcium.
> 
> 
> Mantids don't have a different nerve cell transmission method from other lifeforms (requires some calcium).


They can probably get their calcium from the insects they eat though. As they all do have calcium.


----------



## Asa (Jun 25, 2007)

Feed them anything they can handle.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jun 25, 2007)

:lol: ha ha ha I can't believe everyone here does not know your wife yet... :lol: if you go to a hotel, u will probably get the roaches free ha ha ha I can't take it.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jun 25, 2007)

:lol: sorry still rolling round on the floor, do u have grasshoppers? mine love em!


----------



## OGIGA (Jun 26, 2007)

> :lol: ha ha ha I can't believe everyone here does not know your wife yet... :lol: if you go to a hotel, u will probably get the roaches free ha ha ha I can't take it.


When I open the back door at my apartment, they're all over the place. That's what I've been feeding my mantises. I've even put food out there to feed the roaches.


----------

